# 98' Maxima issues...



## Jewing1978 (Jun 13, 2015)

I am new to Nissans. I have 2 issues. After I start the car and let it warm up and idle is under 1k rpm when I put it in drive automatically stalls out. Also when I try to accelerate the idle gets to about 2k and boggs out. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you done the usual tuneup like replace the spark plugs, fuel filter and air filter? If that's been done, then it sounds like there may be a problem with the MAF. Perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see if any fault codes are set.


----------

